# Lieferzeiten in Zeiten von Corona



## Hexberger (4. Mai 2020)

Servus!

Ist hier noch jemand, der schon länger auf das bestellte Rad wartet? 

Konkret habe ich am 15.04. bestellt und am 27.04. die Versandmitteilung erhalten. Leider hat sich im Tracking seitdem nichts mehr getan. Es sieht so aus, als ob das Paket von DHL nie bei Bike-Discount abgeholt worden ist.

Bei einem Freund ein ähnliches Bild: Bei ihm hat sich der Versandstatus seit dem 21.04. nicht mehr geändert.

Hat hier noch jemand ein ähnliches Problem?

@Radon-Bikes: 
Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Gibt es hier eine mittelfristige Lösung für das Problem?

Danke!


----------



## CoilRocks (4. Mai 2020)

Es kann gut sein, dass DHL derzeit nicht mehr jeden Tag Pakete abholt und Dein Rad im Versandausgang hängt. Habe ich auch bei Rose erlebt, da kann der Hersteller/Händler nix dafür.

Hast Du denn einfach mal direkt per Telefon oder Email nachgefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitramx (4. Juni 2020)

Wie schauts aus? Sind die Bikes denn nun angekommen? Und wenn ja, wie lange hat es schließlich gedauert?


----------

